# LEGION presenta : Exlporacion de la SIERRA DE CATORCE San Luis Potosi !!!Fotos!!!



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

LEGION presenta : Exlporacion de la SIERRA DE CATORCE San Luis Potosi !!!Fotos!!!
Sabado 2 de Agosto del 2008

Aqui les envio las fotos de la expedicion de las fuerzas especiales de la LEGION HIGHLANDERS

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157606560520482/

luego les mando la cronica y resena de esta exploracion

Felicidades a Isaura, Marco, Yazmin, porque se bautizaron en un Superrecorrido de alto nivel !!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades, Enrique!!!

Siempre chido ver otras facetas del MTB, viendo que uds. prefieren los recorridos largos y otro preferimos los recorridos de menor distancia y mayor dificultad tecnica.

Antes de que alguien se apunte, no digo que uno sea mejor que el otro... a cada quien lo suyo. Cada quien disfruta del mtb como mejor le acomode y los recorridos y reportajes de la Legion son de primera.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

sii que weba!! las subidas eran de grado 14 a 18!!!! y a esa altura (2800 msnm) el cucharon se me salia del pecho!!!! monterrey ta bajito..500 aprox


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Awesome.

Went to Real de Catorce a couple of years ago and was wishing I had my bike the whole time I was there. Great pictures. Muchisimas Gracias.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Amazing scenery and terrain... and see that you found some peyote too. 
However, it's a damn shame that there were no pictures or any reference of ripping singletrack found in your route.

I'd love to see your route profile and ride report... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Amazing scenery and terrain... and see that you found some peyote too.
> ..


conqué de ahí salen las valkyrias y deidades nórdicas que tanto les raya...

ya decía yo que la hypoxia no provoca alucinaciones
de wikipedia:
"Symptoms

Symptoms of generalized hypoxia depend on its severity and acceleration of onset. In the case of altitude sickness, where hypoxia develops gradually, the symptoms include headaches, fatigue, shortness of breath, a feeling of euphoria and nausea. In severe hypoxia, or hypoxia of very rapid onset, changes in levels of consciousness, seizures, coma, priapism, and death occur. Severe hypoxia induces a blue discolouration of the skin, called cyanosis. Because haemoglobin is a darker red when it is not bound to oxygen (deoxyhemoglobin), as opposed to the rich red colour that it has when bound to oxygen (oxyhaemoglobin), when seen through the skin it has an increased tendency to reflect blue light back to the eye. In cases where the oxygen is displaced by another molecule, such as carbon monoxide, the skin may appear 'cherry red' instead of cyanotic."

:thumbsup:

say NO to drugs


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

jajaja!! buena esa del peyote!!! si hay mucho!!! pero las valkirias fueron en el potosí!!! ahh y por aquellos que hablan de humildad y seriedad.. hay les va esa, del grupo reforma o el norte aca en monterrey!!! si saben que la legion es en serio, no solo saliditas al parque pa que no se me reye la bici...jejejee..
Saludos!!

DI NO A LAS DROGAS...ROMPE TUS TARJETAS DE CREDITO...JEJEJEJEE


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Tras haber leido el articulo al ascenso del Potosi, me pregunto si fuera posible subir por el camino principal y tomar el descenso por vereda de caminantes ?

Con todo respeto a todos aquellos quienes gozan del intenso entrenamiento de resistencia, veo que este recorrido es uno de proporcion epica pero me llevo la impresion de que la mayoria de las reseñas de recorridos, especialmente en el area norte del pais, hablan generalmente de un esfuerzo tan tremendo el cual falla en culminarse con un descenso igualmente de proporcion epica via camino singletrack.

Alguien gusta ofrecer informacion contraria a esta percepcion mia ?

Saludos -


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Tras haber leido el articulo al ascenso del Potosi, me pregunto si fuera posible subir por el camino principal y tomar el descenso por vereda de caminantes ?
> 
> Con todo respeto a todos aquellos quienes gozan del intenso entrenamiento de resistencia, veo que este recorrido es uno de proporcion epica pero me llevo la impresion de que la mayoria de las reseñas de recorridos, especialmente en el area norte del pais, hablan generalmente de un esfuerzo tan tremendo el cual falla en culminarse con un descenso igualmente de proporcion epica via camino singletrack.
> 
> ...


Con mi limitado conocimiento de las rutas de MTB en el norte de México, creo que si se quiere un "singletrack épico", una de las mejores opciones es el Maratón Cardenche (www.cardenche.com), +50Kms de singletrack. Me dicen los que han participado, que se llega al hartazgo de tanto singletrack. ¿Será...?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Inicie una busqueda del Maraton Cardenche y encontre el enlace correcto.

http://www.cardenche.com.mx/english/cardenche_mtb_mountain_bike_marathon.html

Veo que este es un gran evento el cual incluye un poco mas de 50kms de singletrack y lo que parece ser solo 853mts cumulativos. Aunque sin ver mapa topografico esta estatistica de ascenso cumulativo me parece ser muy poca. 
En fin, la reseña del recorrido me late aun con las mentadas 20 millas de recorrido por carretera de tierra. Sin embargo, rodar en pavimento no, y que mejor seria si la ruta corta se enfocara mas en el elemento "montaña".

11.1 miles paved roads, 
19.8 miles dirt roads 
31 singletrack miles.

Pero aun asi, me pregunto que tanta vereda singletrack activa y abierta existe en esa area norte del pais para la comunidad ciclomontañista. No hay duda que hay gran singletrack, ya que la Sierra Madre Oriental corre por ahi, pero esta en uso ? y existe cartografia topografica ? 
Recuerdo cuanto batalle para conseguir mapas topograficos y maritimos de Baja California y el Mar de Cortez para mi viaje.


----------



## rodrigoh (Dec 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Tras haber leido el articulo al ascenso del Potosi, me pregunto si fuera posible subir por el camino principal y tomar el descenso por vereda de caminantes ?
> 
> Con todo respeto a todos aquellos quienes gozan del intenso entrenamiento de resistencia, veo que este recorrido es uno de proporcion epica pero me llevo la impresion de que la mayoria de las reseñas de recorridos, especialmente en el area norte del pais, hablan generalmente de un esfuerzo tan tremendo el cual falla en culminarse con un descenso igualmente de proporcion epica via camino singletrack.
> 
> ...


Mientras mas al norte estas menos densidad de poblacion y menos agua = menos caminitos de campesinos y pastores. La mayoria de las rutas de mas de 50K en cualquier parte de Mexico tienen menos de 50% de singletrack, la mayor parte es "double track (brechas)". Creeme prefiero eso a dar vueltas como loco en los parques de singletrack artificiales que tenemos por aca (ontario, canada) eso si, 100% singletrack pero sin salir de una area de unos 30 kms cuadrados. Las rutas de la legion si se me hacen que tiran un poco mas a la ruta pero el popobike, paso de cortes, la ruta del nevado a valle y las de guadalajara a vallarta son de lo mejor que he hecho en mtb aunque no tienen mucho singletrack.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodrigoh said:


> Mientras mas al norte estas menos densidad de poblacion y menos agua = menos caminitos de campesinos y pastores.


Una observacion muy personal y que puede no ser de la opinion de todos.

Los caminos de montaña en Mexico parece que los hizo alguien que llevaba prisa y simplemente tomo la ruta mas corta, en lugar de la mas comoda.

Y tambien, lo que dice Rodrigo es cierto... nuestros caminos de montaña se usaron mucho para transporte de mercancias por lo que la gran mayoria son doubletracks o caminos de terraceria.

Lo veo mucho por aca por las Barrancas del Cobre.... mucho doubletrack, pero poco singletrack fuera de los senderos "turisticos" por llamarlos de alguna manera. El poco singletrack que hay es para librar alturas considerables en poco tiempo y a pie.

Como que nuestros ancestros no veian la necesidad de andar veredeando si habia un camino principal... que se yo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

rodrigoh said:


> Creeme prefiero eso a dar vueltas como loco en los parques de singletrack artificiales que tenemos por aca (ontario, canada) eso si, 100% singletrack pero sin salir de una area de unos 30 kms cuadrados.


Disculpa, pero a que te refieres con el termino "singletrack artificial" ?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Disculpa, pero a que te refieres con el termino "singletrack artificial" ?


Supongo que a singletrack hecho por mano humana ex-profeso para ciclismo de montaña... normalmente en México los "singletracks" no son más que veredas hechas por el andar de gente a pie y/ó a caballo con el fin de trasladarse de un lugar a otro, ó naturalmente por deslaves ó erosiones del terreno.


----------



## rodrigoh (Dec 14, 2006)

blatido said:


> Supongo que a singletrack hecho por mano humana ex-profeso para ciclismo de montaña... normalmente en México los "singletracks" no son más que veredas hechas por el andar de gente a pie y/ó a caballo con el fin de trasladarse de un lugar a otro, ó naturalmente por deslaves ó erosiones del terreno.


Exactamente. En Mexico acostumbramos apuntar la bici para donde no hay ciudad y a darle. Asi fuimos hilando rutas poco a poco tratando de ir a nuevos lugares. Con el tiempo mas y mas gente fueron utilizando estos caminos: terracerias antiguas, veredas entre rancherias, caminos de pastores, etc, etc. En Canada y tengo entendido que asi es en Estados Unidos se tienen areas generalmente parques estatales o municipales o bien areas protegidas donde se han creado redes de veredas para caminar, andar a caballo o en bicicleta. A veces estos son privados y hay que pagar (aprox 5 dls por sesion o como 80-120 al año) para poder usarlos. Generalmente hay muchisimo singletrack que es mantenido por voluntarios o empleados segun el area sea publica o privada. Todas las primaveras limpian las veredas de troncos y ramas grandes caidas y se reparan los daños por erosion. La experiencia es totalmente diferente a la de Mexico, a mi en lo personal me llega a aburrir darle una y otra vez al mismo terreno. Quiza me malacostumbre en Mexico. Todavia no tengo la suerte de ir a andar en bici al oeste de Estados Unidos o Canada creo que por alla por tener tanta espacio disponible es mas parecido a Mexico en cuanto a poder ligar rutas con variacion en el terreno y la vegetacion.


----------

